# Most unusual skyscrapers in Dubai



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

These here are all pretty unusual:







































But since yesterday this now tops the list:












Any more?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Burj Al Arab is maybe the most unusual one?


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

The most unusual looking building I've seen to date in Dubai has to be the Dusit!


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Oops, forgot


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

*What ? how ? when ? where ? who ?*


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

It's the redesign of the tulip like tower in the middle of palm jumeirah:

It went from this:










to this:


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Awesome !


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I agree that DUSIT DUBAI Hotel is the most unusual shapped tower in Dubai.


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

all durrah 2 is quite unusual


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

how abt the most unusual skyscraper in the uae??


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

abu dhabi go home.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> abu dhabi go home.


I agree!!! AD go home!


----------

